# One of Jeff's 75 "GoodBye Stems!" Small Update Last Page



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep, here's a pic of my 75. I took about 15 and none of them are worth a darn so I went with the least of the worst and decided to post it anyway. Yeah, I know, the anubias has gotten too big for where it is and the rotala just had another haircut . It seems my pictures turn out rather two dimensional and all perspective of depth in the tank is lost.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Your tank is so....organized. It looks great!

I couldn't figure out what that plant was on the right. Then I enlarged the picture and saw a GIANT anubias! That thing is huge! Is that just a normal barteri?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Organized, lol. Thanks, I think . I guess my autistic tendencies show in the tank, lol. I'm not sure what sort of anubias it is. I've had it for years and trimmed the rhizome countless times. What can I say, it's happy. It also needs to move but it's huge and the idea of moving seems like a big pain.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I think it looks great man. You've done an awesome job with the depth in my eyes. 

Looks like that 'repens' is on steroids! Its very easily taking the cake as my favorite ground cover.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Amazonfish said:


> Your tank is so....organized.


How's this one? Any less organized?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

MrJG said:


> Looks like that 'repens' is on steroids! Its very easily taking the cake as my favorite ground cover.


I'm loving it at the moment. It's well rooted and doesn't end up all over the tank for years after a trim like HC or riccia.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

"organized" was definitely a compliment :icon_mrgr I love how you've created distinct textures in the tank by trimming each species to a different height than the others. I don't know why I've never thought of that...


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

that blyxa is so nice!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Amazonfish said:


> ...I love how you've created distinct textures in the tank by trimming each species to a different height than the others. I don't know why I've never thought of that...


It's my attempt at a Dutch'ish kinda sorta influenced look.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Tank really looks awesome, keep up the good work!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

amazing tanks, cant wait to see closeups


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks fantastic Jeff!

My only critique is all the reds are clumped together.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazing, gorgeous, gah. My jaw dropped! The stems seem so close together, how do you keep them so lush? Last time I had a mountain of R. rotundifolia, it ended up melting where it got no light. This tank is amazing!


----------



## Piranha (Nov 18, 2007)

looks amazing


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

thewesterngate said:


> Amazing, gorgeous, gah. My jaw dropped! The stems seem so close together, how do you keep them so lush? Last time I had a mountain of R. rotundifolia, it ended up melting where it got no light. This tank is amazing!


Lush? Plenty of CO2 and flow I guess. It can't be from a lot of light since I only use 2x54 T5HO.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You need some Rotala Magenta in there. Grow it really nice and pretty, and then send it all to me. Seriously, your tank is definitely looking dutchish!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking very nice Jeff! How often to you pull up your rotala and replant the top after a trim? One critique I have.....the anubius I feel doesn't go with the layout or maybe it is just not in the right spot. Maybe if it was down lower along the bottom of the plant line....don't know.....just seems out of place with the other plants you have. I will say that it looks really healthy and as usual, your P. Stella is B-E-A-uuuuuutiful!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> Looking very nice Jeff! How often to you pull up your rotala and replant the top after a trim? One critique I have.....the anubius I feel doesn't go with the layout or maybe it is just not in the right spot. Maybe if it was down lower along the bottom of the plant line....don't know.....just seems out of place with the other plants you have. I will say that it looks really healthy and as usual, your P. Stella is B-E-A-uuuuuutiful!



Mark, thanks. Yeah I know, the anubias has outgrown its spot. It was originally much smaller and placed farther back but it has grown quite a bit, not only in height but circumference also. It actually goes all the way from the front to the back of tank. You can't tell though because the erectum is growing up through it. The tank would look a lot more balanced if it weren't there and something more to scale was in its place but I've had it so long it has gotten to be a bit like a pet, lol.

As for the rotala I usually just top it. I've tried pulling it up once before and replanting the tops but it was such a mess. It takes a week or so after it's been topped for all the ugly tips to be replaced with new growth and then a couple of weeks after that it's ready to be trimmed again. Sometimes I let it go longer but if I do it gets way too big and really looks out of place, at least to me.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> You need some Rotala Magenta in there. Grow it really nice and pretty, and then send it all to me. Seriously, your tank is definitely looking dutchish!


lol, I'll do that. 'Ish being the key part of the word  .


----------



## SmoothSailor (Mar 15, 2010)

what is that gray tube in top back of the tank? I'm just curious. Is that a spray bar?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

SmoothSailor said:


> what is that gray tube in top back of the tank? I'm just curious. Is that a spray bar?


Two spray bars actually.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Jeff....how do you keep your stems of rotala that you don't trim from losing all their leaves and dying off do to being blocked from the light? They look so healthy on the bottom. Mine tend to go bare and after about 3 trimmings, I have to uproot and replant the tops. I must be doing something wrong. All long has the original stems been in place?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> Jeff....how do you keep your stems of rotala that you don't trim from losing all their leaves and dying off do to being blocked from the light? They look so healthy on the bottom. Mine tend to go bare and after about 3 trimmings, I have to uproot and replant the tops. I must be doing something wrong. All long has the original stems been in place?


Well, I don't really know, lol. I'm sure there aren't many, if any, leaves on the bottoms of the stems that are in the center of the "bush". The stems on the outside edges still get enough light to have leaves which keeps them from looking bare near the bottom. I have occasionally, but not lately, to try to shorten the plant and avoid trimming the tops, grab the stems at the bottom and push them farther into the substrate but after a couple of days they work there way lose and are back to where they started. But I've not uprooted them all and trimmed the bottoms in probably a year. I also try to thin it out some when I trim. You know what a tangled mess it can become after a while so cut a lot of that out too. Maybe that has something to do with it. Or maybe they've all rotted at the bottom by now and Saturday when I start to trim it will all come floating to the top, lol. 

I had a really large bunch of Mayaca fluviatilis in the past and those stems would eventually die off at the bottom and I'd have to replant it which I got tired of and tossed it all into the backyard one day, lol. I've not had it happen with the rotala though. I like to think it's just from keeping it small but I've never really thought about it until you asked.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

In case anyone wonders what happens when CO2 becomes an issue here's an answer.

Tank on May 4 - CO2 and flow are good









And today - a result of poor flow and poor CO2 distribution









P stellatus is stunted terribly and the rest of the plants don't look as healthy as they have. I'd post a closer view but it's too heartbreaking, lol. The sunset hygro that was in the center of the tank had gotten so thick that it was blocking the flow to the plants behind it. The plants on the right side were pretty much unaffected. It's kinda funny how localized the stunting was. I have a dropchecker on the back left wall that used to be almost yellow after 4 hours into the photoperiod. For the last couple of weeks it was doing well to get past dark green. 

So, the hygro is gone which is fine since I was getting tired of having to trim so much of it every week. I've replaced it with Stauro porto velho. I think I'll like the green as opposed to the pink of the hygro and maybe it will be more manageable. I've also spread the dwarf lobelia out a bit. I'm still going for that Dutchish sorta kinda look. Now just waiting for everything to bounce back.

I also did away with the reactor to see if I can get a bit more flow out of one of the Fluvals. I'm injecting CO2 into the filter now, gonna see how that does. I have an old AquaMedic reducing tee from one of my past experiments so I placed it inline right at the siphon tube for the outflow. My thinking is the bubbles will be even smaller by the time they make it to the filter. This is my first day trying it so far so good. The dropchecker seems to be changing color fairly quickly, of course getting rid of the hygro probably has just as much to do with that and I've only noticed one 5 second burp from the filter so far. Here's a bit of a pic of the tee on the outflow. If you look carefully you can even see some BBA I've had pop up in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This should be a poster child for how co2 can truly hurt your plants. Did you keep up with your dosing with the issues? Even with the poor co2, the tank looked better than mine. Wanna trade your bad tank for my good tank? 

By the way, I'd love to see a picture of your tank stand and that canopy. It looks great from the edges.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> This should be a poster child for how co2 can truly hurt your plants. Did you keep up with your dosing with the issues? Even with the poor co2, the tank looked better than mine. Wanna trade your bad tank for my good tank?
> 
> By the way, I'd love to see a picture of your tank stand and that canopy. It looks great from the edges.


Yep, I was still dosing all along. It's just a matter of poor CO2. 

I think I'll keep my tank. The shipping charge for all of that water would be outrageous .

The stand is a Sedona stand like the one in the link below. It was black originally but my wife, being the decorator she is, painted it to match the living room decor, which was the plan when I got it.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16781


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW! What an effect the CO2 had. You posted what happens when CO2 is bad, I will have to update mine to show what happens to a tank when trying to get ready for a daughter's graduation party. I will say this...not good!

I am sure though this tank will be back to amazing here in a couple weeks. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> I am sure though this tank will be back to amazing here in a couple weeks. Keep us posted.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. After a couple of days with the CO2 back to par there's already some healthy new growth coming in on some of the stellatus stems. I mention the stellatus because of the plants I have it's the most sensitive to fluctuations in CO2 and always the first to show any signs of a deficiency.

I've also ordered a Koralia nano to help with flow after the tank grows back in. I also ordered it because I've noticed my tetras really like to swim in the flow of the HOT Magnum I use to polish the water after water changes. It's one of the new ones rated at 425 gph. I thought about a Koralia 1 but it's rated at somewhere like 600 gph and I was afraid the plants would be blowing over in the breeze.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your wife has good taste in decorating. I love that the stand doesn't look manufactured. :thumbsup: I have to agree with dewalltheway, this tank will be back to amazing in no time.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

After having whipped the CO2 back into shape everything has recovered nicely. I moved some stellatus over to the right side and some erectum over to the left behind the stellatus. I've also added some P. yatabeanus to the left side. The rotala looks pretty rough after a major trim last week. I cut it down to about 3 inches in height which removed most of the nice green growth and left me with bare stems and a whole lot of roots showing. The idea is to have it as a nice low bush. I replaced the sunset hygro with S. porto velho and it's not the fastest grower so it's still filling in and has quite a way to go but CO2 is back where it belongs so all is good again other than my photography skills  .


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like this look. "Elegant" is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's a pic more like Sara requested that shows the stand a bit more. It looks like I only have 5 fish but there are around 20 or more tetras and 4 oto's in there. They just seem to disappear whenever the camera comes out. If it looked like food they'd all be pressed against the glass. No we don't have pink walls, lol, the color in the pic is way off.


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

nice setup,


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

There is only one word to say

 FANTASTIC


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

That tank is just gorgeous....that simple. I admire you. What a beautiful display. Great job Jeff!


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

WoW nice tank!

What are the plants that you have in the middle and front middle?

roud:


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> That tank is just gorgeous....that simple. I admire you. What a beautiful display. Great job Jeff!


Thanks, Mark, you're way too kind.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

inkslinger said:


> WoW nice tank!
> 
> What are the plants that you have in the middle and front middle?
> 
> roud:


The back middle is dwarf lobelia. To the right a bit is Staurogyne porto velho and the front middle is Staurogyne repens.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's been almost a month and a half- time for a new pic! :biggrin:


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> I really like this look. "Elegant" is the word that comes to mind.


I agree elegant is the word. Also, neat. The aquarium is cleaner than my apartment.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> It's been almost a month and a half- time for a new pic! :biggrin:


I'll be doing a minor rescape today using the driftwood I purchased from D.S. Drifter ( check out his thread over in SnS if you're looking for driftwood ) so there may be a pic coming...or not, lol. It all depends on how it turns out. I'm going for a more filled in look so I've been letting things grow in a bit and picked up a few more plants here in SnS.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

awesome set up man! Tanks like this make me even more confused as to how I want to set up 90. Keep it up!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Seven hours later and I'm done. I feel like I've worked all day. I'm not sure I have a "more filled in look" but I think I'm happy with it anyway. I have the HOT Magnum with some DE running to help clear it up and I'll probably get a pic on later tonight or more like tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, for better or worse, here's a pic of the redo. Of course, it needs to fill in some but I really like the driftwood and, as you can see, I've wrapped some moss around it so we'll see how it does. I also attached a needle leaf java fern and some bolbitis to the wood and spread the lobelia out some kind of following the contour of the driftwood. Other than that it's pretty much the same.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, what a big difference to the overall look! I think it went from a lovely soft garden to a more "natural" look.

I love that driftwood.

I miss the hint of pink on the right side, though.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

The hint of pink will return as soon as it fills in a bit more. I moved most of the stellatus to the left as I wanted to do a bigger grouping of it since I like how it looks next to the dark wood.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here are a two more pics a couple of weeks and one trim after the rescape. The S. repens and lobelia need to fill in more. I'm pretty happy with the left side at the moment but the right side is still pretty monotonous. I'm thinking maybe some sort of rocks on the right and, of course, a bit more plant variety. 

I've also shaded roughly the front third of the tank with some window screen material. I like the look. It seems to add a bit more depth and the fish are spending more time at the front of the tank. They seem a bit more sedate in the lower light.

I forgot to mention I'm starting to see some new growth on the moss that's attached to the wood. It was an exciting day when I first noticed it, lol.

I kind of chopped off a couple of inches of the left side in the pic but you get the idea.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I like the tank much better with the wood. The P erectum on the right side looks good too. Do you intentionally trim it at different heights? I also notice the spray bar along the back wall. How does that affect the stem plants or fish? Do you notice anything blowing forward from the current? I ask because I'm thinking of doing the same on my tank.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

cah925 said:


> I like the tank much better with the wood. The P erectum on the right side looks good too. Do you intentionally trim it at different heights? I also notice the spray bar along the back wall. How does that affect the stem plants or fish? Do you notice anything blowing forward from the current? I ask because I'm thinking of doing the same on my tank.


I do trim the erectum so it slopes to the back. I think it looks better than if it were all one height.

The spray bar only affects the stems when they reach about the same height as the bar. The top spray bar is pointed parallel with the surface so I can get a good ripple. The bottom spray bar is angled downward probably around 45 degrees. This is the one that CO2 is fed to the tank through. The water hits the front glass and then travels toward the back near the substrate so I end up with a somewaht circular flow. I trim the taller stems and keep then toward the back to miss the current coming directly out of the spray bars and I seem to get pretty decent flow through the tank in that I can see most of the leaves swaying gently.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, I love it. The sloping to the back and the huge piece of driftwood are doing a great job. Is the plant on the right going to turn red light the one on the left?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Clare12345 said:


> Wow, I love it. The sloping to the back and the huge piece of driftwood are doing a great job. Is the plant on the right going to turn red light the one on the left?


Thanks, and no, that's P. stellatus on the left and P. erectus on the right which stays green.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I thought I'd put up a couple more. I've added some Myriophyllum and moved the P. stellatus. Other than that it's about the same other than the lobelia needs a trim.










My favorite corner view with the Myrio:









And one of the stellatus because I like it


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I like the addition of the driftwood a lot. It's rare to see a nice dutch tank done, all we see these days are nano with rocks and HC.:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That's it, Jeff! I am no longer looking at your journal because I feel so inadequate after the fact. I like it. I am going to mimic some of your design layout soon so you can have a good chuckle. Got to wait for some plants to arrive, though. That, and I need to fly you up here to fix up the tank.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

This tank continues to inspire me. I must hand it to you, your eye for depth and skills with pruning makes me wonder how you'd do in a scaping contest like the AGA one.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

Is that Myriophyllum matogrossense?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> That's it, Jeff! I am no longer looking at your journal because I feel so inadequate after the fact. I like it. I am going to mimic some of your design layout soon so you can have a good chuckle. Got to wait for some plants to arrive, though. That, and I need to fly you up here to fix up the tank.


Finally, a scape that you like . How long has it taken? My layout design is simple. The tall plants go in the back and the short ones go in front of the taller ones. PM me with your card number and I'll get the flight booked.



Dan the Man said:


> This tank continues to inspire me. I must hand it to you, your eye for depth and skills with pruning makes me wonder how you'd do in a scaping contest like the AGA one.


Thanks! Although I think you've had too much to smoke, lol.



jman said:


> Is that Myriophyllum matogrossense?


Yep, I'm gonna let it do its own thing for a while and fill that corner in some more.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thought I'd post a couple of new ones although not a lot has changed other than some plant placement.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, I got tired trimming all those stems every week and have made a bit of a change over the last couple of months. I've moved to more hardscape and hopefully a lower maintenance tank with slower growing plants dominating the tank. I've added a couple more ferns and a few small crypts that you can hardly see in the pic. These pics are the best of the worst. I can't manage to get a good pic. They're either too light or too dark so I've gone with a couple of the "too dark" but it gets the idea across of where I'm headed. It all just needs time to grow in more.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm stunned. It's beautiful, but what did you do with all those stems? There is a landfill full now.  I also see you have a glass diffuser. Is this doing a better job for you than the other methods?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Some of the stems found their way to a TPT'er or two. Most went out in the backyard. I decided to go back to a glass diffuser for ease of use. I've had it for quite a few years ( you can also see it in a pic I posted in the PAR data sticky in the lighting forum from a 55 I had set up a few years ago ) and it's a shame to pay those ADA prices and then just leave it in the closet, lol. I actually get a faster response from the drop checker using the diffuser in conjunction with a Koralia than with a 2 x 16 inch reactor or using my filter as a reactor.

I've also gone from 2x54 T5HO to using 1x54 T5HO in this setup. As much as I enjoyed the highlight tank of stems I tired of all the trimming and the constant flirtation with 3 or 4 different varieties of algae. When I first started a high tech planted tank I was using a 2x65 PC and the only algae I ever saw was GSA. Most every plant I tried grew but at a slower pace. It was such as easy tank to manage and I've decided to try and get back to that ease of care. Based on Hoppy's chart 1 T5HO bulb and 2 PC bulbs have about the same PAR. I'm thinking of changing to a couple of T5NO fixtures to get the same light as the one T5HO but with better spread. I'm happy with it so far and it looks so much better in person than in those pics I'm wishing I hadn't posted them.

One person whose scapes I always admired was Roy Deki who hasn't been very active on the forums for quite a while but you can still find pics of his scapes online. While everyone else was saying the more light the better he was using NO T5's on his tanks and getting just as much color and able to grow the same plants as those with twice the light, preferring to emphasize slow, steady, healthy growth, adequate CO2 levels and scapes that lasted longer than two weeks. I'm trying to go in that direction and we'll see how it does.

Here's a link to an interview George Farmer did with him for PFK a couple of years ago.
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3350


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

What plant did you use as the carpet in the middle towards the front?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Elliot said:


> What plant did you use as the carpet in the middle towards the front?


It's S. repens. I ripped most of it out and have just replanted it so it will be a while before it fills in.


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

I think I might take something from your methodology; if you can run this on one HOT5 then my 90 should be able to run on 2 54W instead of 4; perhaps that will slow down the limno. Thanks!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Roy's stuff is beautiful. I don't know why you don't like the picture, it is very nice. I think you should get a red crypt or something, though. To break up all the green. But I am partial to reds, so ignore me.  Has the s. repens stopped melting?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Has the s. repens stopped melting?


It seems to have, of course I ended up pitching most of it as it was melting. In hindsight, I think the melting happened as the result of too little light. I had some rotala green that I had let grow so that it was overhanging the repens and that along with the lowered light intensity I think was just too little light. Since the rotala is now all gone and there's nothing shading the repens other than maybe some driftwood in places, we'll see how it does now.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

acropora1981 said:


> I think I might take something from your methodology; if you can run this on one HOT5 then my 90 should be able to run on 2 54W instead of 4; perhaps that will slow down the limno. Thanks!


It's my plan to see how it well it does on 1 lamp, unless I get a wild hare and buy a couple of NO fixtures or decide to go back to a PC fixture, that has crossed my mind also. So maybe I'll have something good to report in a month or so.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Jeff...:icon_eek:.....I am away from TPT for a couple of months and look what happens!

Even though I loved your stems and the beautiful color and your green thumb to grow aquatic plants, I understand where you are trying to head and I am sure you will excel in this layout as well. It already looks great! Good luck with the new adventure!


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeff5614 said:


> It's S. repens. I ripped most of it out and have just replanted it so it will be a while before it fills in.


What is the care for S. Repens?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

For all you who have asked for one, how about a badly lit long distance shot.









And one of my favorite pics, under the hood after I cleaned it out, and "neatly" routed a few wires.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

First - I hate you for having such a clean cabinet. And second - I really hate that your tank looks so good with only one 54 watt bulb and I am starting to loose my argument about how low light isn't as pretty. 

Jeff, it is simply perfect.

Can't we get some closeup pictures, too? I know you want to post more pictures....please?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> First - I hate you for having such a clean cabinet. And second - I really hate that your tank looks so good with only one 54 watt bulb and I am starting to loose my argument about how low light isn't as pretty.


Have I mentioned that blyxa still pearls with only 54 watts if it gets enough CO2?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sush. I don't wanna hear it. I still want more pictures, and you're pestering me ain't going to stop me from asking.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Another of my current favorite pics








My ADA lilies, thank you Mr Amano for the new 5 year financing on glassware, lol.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice green drop checker, too. It's refreshing to see a tank that doesn't support the lime green fish gasping color. Oh, even though your lily pipes are quite lovely, that wasn't the picture I had in mind. :hihi:

Speaking of which what do you think of the new pipes and *cough* Eheim filter?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Nice green drop checker, too. It's refreshing to see a tank that doesn't support the lime green fish gasping color. Oh, even though your lily pipes are quite lovely, that wasn't the picture I had in mind. :hihi:
> 
> Speaking of which what do you think of the new pipes and *cough* Eheim filter?


Honestly, since the lilies and Eheim have entered my life I feel completely fulfilled for the first time ever, lol. Actually, I like them. Flow is great, gentle but there is flow throughout the whole tank. Water goes from the outflow around the tank and makes it back to the intake, at least the fish food does anyway. It's not the mishmash ( like that word? ) of currents going in all different directions as it was before. 

Now more closer pics. A couple of the cards.

















And one of a happy oto.










Oh, and java fern pearls with 54 watts also  .


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So you are pretty much proving the filtration is more important than we give credit. I am curious if you've noticed any differences in algae? Kinda wishing I didn't ask for pictures now, lol. The simplicity is breathtaking. It's like you could actually walk out doors and find this exact scene.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Algae? Well with 54 watts there's not too much of that to worry about. Still a bit of GSA every week to wipe off and BBA still rears it's ugly head upon occasion on the driftwood but any that does grows slowly and is no problem to deal with. We'll see how it goes with algae and such as time goes by. I'd like to give AS a try but I'm in no mood to tear down the tank at the moment so I'm using substrate ferts and reducing my liquid ferts so it will be interesting to see what happens. Hopefully nothing catastrophic like a die off or major algae invasion.

And as far as filtration I think good flow as in a large volume of water being moved at low pressure is preferable to moving a large volume of water at high pressure, i.e. high velocity. It also seems to be a good idea that all the water moving around makes it back through the filter instead of just having a lot of swirling eddies and such that keep things suspended but never removed. I've also been thinking that even though plants remove a lot of nutrients, etc from the water we tend to underestimate the importance of the biofilter. I also think I may have been spending too much time reading ADA and Amano's material, lol, but it's good to question things and try to improve stuff.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I just wanted to hear you admit to having algae so I felt better about my own tank. :flick: Please keep us updated on the results of reducing water columns and adding root fertilizers. If you see any ill effects, you could always go back to the old method. Are you planning to continue the water changes weekly?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> I just wanted to hear you admit to having algae so I felt better about my own tank. :flick: Please keep us updated on the results of reducing water columns and adding root fertilizers. If you see any ill effects, you could always go back to the old method. Are you planning to continue the water changes weekly?


Yep, that's the plan.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Your scapes are always gorgeous, Jeff. This one is no exception.

I'm too lazy to scroll back (and my puter is being slower than dirt tonight- that's a better excuse, right? LOL) anyways- what filter did you have on here before?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Lookin' good Jeff. Where you at in TN man? I know I sent you plants at least once, but I forget where... we should hook up sometime (and I do NOT mean like how you talk about your eheim and lily pipes LOL!). Glass cages has 1/2 off sale this saturday... I meant be heading there to get a 120g. peace, j


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> Your scapes are always gorgeous, Jeff. This one is no exception.
> 
> I'm too lazy to scroll back (and my puter is being slower than dirt tonight- that's a better excuse, right? LOL) anyways- what filter did you have on here before?


I had a fluval 404 and 304 and in the last few months I had added a couple of Koralias also. I just got tired of having so much stuff in the tank


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

macclellan said:


> Lookin' good Jeff. Where you at in TN man? I know I sent you plants at least once, but I forget where... we should hook up sometime (and I do NOT mean like how you talk about your eheim and lily pipes LOL!). Glass cages has 1/2 off sale this saturday... I meant be heading there to get a 120g. peace, j


Hey Mac, I'm in Maryville and I'm in total agreement with your comment regarding hooking up, lol. I heard about the glass cages sale and I'd love a rimless tank, but my wife ( I mean this in a totally loving way but how often do we find ourselves saying "but my wife", lol ) thinks they look too contemporary with the suspended lighting and stuff so I have to have a canopy.

I know Eddie, the president of your reef club. He has asked me if I know you since he knows you're into planted tanks also. We go to the same church and I take care of the parking lot on Sundays with him.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Ohhhh, small world! I thought you were by Nashville for some reason. I saw Eddie this morning in fact... we did a group buy of some corals and met at fedex to split stuff up. Come to our frag swap! I'll be the only one with plants, lol. I'm our lowly secretary and graphic designer: http://easttnreefclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/frag-swap-flyer-450x580.jpg

I hear you about rimless and design styles. I was my understanding that they'll have rimless, normal tanks, and terrariums. I'm looking for a 120g and maybe an odd terrarium to do a "riparium"/paludarium.

GC's website sayz: "Initially over 100 aquariums and terrariums of all sizes and designs that have been collected over several years will be available. These items are priced at 50% off website pricing ( tank + options ). This collection consists many of rimless - reef ready aquariums and unusual terrariums. Size varies from small to large reef ready 470 gallon tank. These will only be sold and picked up at our store ( no shipping on our trucks or common carrier). These are all new tanks. All sales are final. Tn sales tax will be added. Price will be posted on the tanks and is firm. If looking for big tanks, bring help to load."


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Alright showoff! Sorry I asked about updating your journal. My tank looks pathetic now that I have seen yours. Great Job...and the filter and lilly pipes look good.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> Alright showoff! Sorry I asked about updating your journal. My tank looks pathetic now that I have seen yours. Great Job...and the filter and lilly pipes look good.


Mark, you've always had a gorgeous tank so I don't feel sorry for you at all .


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Jeff5614 said:


> Mark, you've always had a gorgeous tank so I don't feel sorry for you at all .


Wait till you see pics....not so anymore.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats a whole lotta Java Fern, grr you and your high techiness! haha
The tank looks gorgeous mate, looking forward to future updates.
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> Alright showoff! Sorry I asked about updating your journal. My tank looks pathetic now that I have seen yours. Great Job...and the filter and lilly pipes look good.


I know, right? I've been pestering him for an update and now I just want to crawl under a rock with my tank in tow.


----------



## XMX (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice Tank! I like both styles (with stems and without).


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

A couple of cards playing "whack-a-mole" with a juvenile RCS.









Another juvenile RCS. Ignore the slight blur in front of the stauro. I leaned in to close to the tank and bumped my bald head.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

pianofish said:


> Thats a whole lotta Java Fern, grr you and your high techiness! haha
> The tank looks gorgeous mate, looking forward to future updates.
> Your pal,
> Pianofish


Thanks, it's a combination of needle leaf and trident and there's actually a small amount of bolbitis buried somewhere in there. Java fern and blyxa are my two favorite plants. I couldn't have a tank without them


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Psst. I see your algae.... j/k Seriously, that first picture is hilarious. Whack-a-mole. Priceless. And Jeff, do we need to put a helmet on your head?  You almost make me want to jump on the stauro bandwagon.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Psst. I see your algae.... j/k Seriously, that first picture is hilarious. Whack-a-mole. Priceless. And Jeff, do we need to put a helmet on your head?  You almost make me want to jump on the stauro bandwagon.


Algae? I should have looked more closely at the pic before posting it. Nah, no helmet needed. I have a tough head.

Stauro's a pretty easy one to keep. It seems to grow in most any light, just a bit taller in lower light than in high light.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

No algae, just messing with you. I bet you stared at those pictures for an hour looking for it. Yeah I like the look of the stem, but it seems like everyone in the cool crowd is using stauro nowadays. I'm too nerdy for the cool crowd.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> No algae, just messing with you. I bet you stared at those pictures for an hour looking for it. Yeah I like the look of the stem, but it seems like everyone in the cool crowd is using stauro nowadays. I'm too nerdy for the cool crowd.


If you're nerdy then what am I, lol. I used stauro because it's easy. You don't have to anchor it like you do riccia, and it doesn't make such a huge mess when you do a trim like HC did for me. I had L. brasiliensis in the past and really liked it. I've thought of going to back to it or something similar but not in the mood to start the foreground over.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Slight update but no new pics. I've been doing a bit of "experimental" fert dosing for the last couple of months. My first experiment was to try and simulate a nutritive substrate using root caps and an ADA liquid fert clone based on the analysis Plantbrain published on "The Barr Report". Everything seemed to be going okay for a couple of weeks until my Stauro repens and porto velho started turning yellow and developing holes in the leaves. So I considered that not a good option. After that I decided to try the "add only what the plants use" and "don't inject too much CO2 because it damages the biofilter" method. The stauro's have recovered nicely using this method but my blyxa has lost its luster. I notice quite a few shed leaves each day and it's not as lush and green and the plants feel kind of brittle.

So, I'm going back to my old friend, EI. The best tanks I ever had were the ones where I took Tom's advice and concentrated on growing plants, maintaining nonlimiting nutrients and general good aquarium upkeep, not micromanaging ferts and killing algae. I think I may even add a bit more light back, maybe a noon burst just to burn off some of that extra CO2 I'll be injecting. 

If your current method is working for you then don't listen to all those people who tell you the grass, or in this case the blyxa, is greener on the other side.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Jeff5614 said:


> If your current method is working for you then don't listen to all those people who tell you the grass, or in this case the blyxa, is greener on the other side.


Sound advice. But I think you should show a picture of your tank looking ugly so people like me will feel better.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

...and another new pic. I did quite a trim yesterday and ended up pulling out almost a third of the java fern, clipped the repens and planted it beneath where the fern I removed used to be. It's suprising how much the fern had grown but because it's relatively slow growing it sneaks up on you a bit. I'm gonna have to get someone with decent photography skills to take a pic. The tank is really a lot greener in person. I wish that came across in the pics, but it doesn't.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

That looks great!!
Micromanaging ferts is boring -- growing healthy, good looking plants is fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

this tank is fabulous.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

roybot73 said:


> ...Micromanaging ferts is boring -- growing healthy, good looking plants is fun! :thumbsup:


I can't agree with you more which is why I'm back to EI.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely, Jeff. I have to say you put me to shame. You guys with just a few plants always seem to have prettier tanks.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Lovely, Jeff. I have to say you put me to shame. You guys with just a few plants always seem to have prettier tanks.


With fewer plants it's not so hard to decide where to put them all.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

why is this the first time i have seen this thread?

loving your work dood!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> why is this the first time i have seen this thread?
> 
> loving your work dood!


If you're like me you miss a lot, lol.

Thanks!


----------



## jules2k (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful tank setup from the beginning to the end. can you please post your specs, substrate and dosing? Thanks.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

jules2k said:


> Beautiful tank setup from the beginning to the end. can you please post your specs, substrate and dosing? Thanks.


Sure. It's a standard 75 gallon, 1x54 T5HO Giesemann Midday in a Catalina 2x54 fixture. CO2 is 5 or 6 bps, I'm guessing, with an ADA Pollen Beetle 50. Filtration is an Eheim 2074 with ADA lily pipes and the substrate is inert CaribSea Naturals. I also use a 25 watt Current USA Gamma UV plumbed inline with the Eheim.

I'm dosing EI at the following amounts: NO3 8ppm, PO4 3.3 ppm, Mg 2.5 ppm, K 10 ppm and 10 ml Flourish three times per week. I also add 1 T of Seachem Equilibrium and 1.5 ml ADA Green Bacter with each water change.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Speaking of the Pollen Beetle, I just got it last week from the good guys at ADG after a three month wait so here's a pic .









And an obligatory shot from the top.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Eheim and UV.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome tank!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Love the top down shot. It's so grand! 3 months for that? You'd think it'd by covered in gold. It's very pretty, but I'd be afraid of breaking that the first day.  By the way, I had a feeling your cabinet was uber neat like that.


----------



## bearcowski (Jun 6, 2010)

Love the tank set up, you are just using 2 t5 54 in your canopy?
would you be kind enough to show me your set up. I am pulling my hair out trying to come up with something.
Thanks.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh boy, I never though i'd see Jeff on this side of the fence (with slow easy growers  ) I think it looks GREAT!! All your tanks look good but great job on this one!


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> Eheim and UV.


Which model is that? I know its a Pro 3 but which one?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Love the top down shot. It's so grand! 3 months for that? You'd think it'd by covered in gold. It's very pretty, but I'd be afraid of breaking that the first day.  By the way, I had a feeling your cabinet was uber neat like that.


Well, it was 3 months due to the delays with ADG's container from Japan such as the earthquake and tsunami and then the customs delay. Covered in gold? No, something better, it's sprinkled in Amano dust 

As to the cabinets neatness your subconscious just remembers the other pic of it in the thread.



bearcowski said:


> Love the tank set up, you are just using 2 t5 54 in your canopy?
> would you be kind enough to show me your set up. I am pulling my hair out trying to come up with something.
> Thanks.


I'm actually just using 1x54. The fixture does hold two bulbs but it's wired so each can be switched on and off individually. What would you like to see?



chad320 said:


> Oh boy, I never though i'd see Jeff on this side of the fence (with slow easy growers  ) I think it looks GREAT!! All your tanks look good but great job on this one!


Thanks. It's my favorite so far due to it's easiness and I just love all of the green.



feh said:


> Which model is that? I know its a Pro 3 but which one?


It's a 2074 which is actually the smallest of the e models. I wanted bigger but I thought this was as large as I could fit in the cabinet. It turned out I had more room so I think I may replace it with something a bit larger toward the end of the year.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Probably, lol....my brain must have forgotten people's tanks can look so nice underneath. Amano dust, eh? Must be working. You forgot to put in your reply that you are sending me your new filter in the fall for my birthday.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Probably, lol....my brain must have forgotten people's tanks can look so nice underneath. Amano dust, eh? Must be working. You forgot to put in your reply that you are sending me your new filter in the fall for my birthday.


I thought you wanted the old Pollen Glass?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I want everything. I'm a begger of all things great.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Shrimp pic


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, very nice tank! I'll be setting up my 75g soon and if it's half as beautiful as yours I'll be happy.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks, Peyton.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Upgraded my Eheim 2074 to a 2076. More media capacity and flow to spare. A bit of a squeeze getting it into the cabinet and taking it out when it's full of water should be even more interesting. Here are a couple of pics. One next to the 2074 for comparison and another in the cabinet.

















Those are 500ml dosing bottles to give some perspective of size.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's an updated pic with the tank filled in a bit more since the last pic. I'll be getting some of Speedie's E. belem next week to add to the groundcover and I'm really looking forward to it. I had a little chat with Steven Chong last week who recommended it to make the transition between different plants more gradual and natural looking and Speedie just happened to have some. It must be fate, lol. Anyway, on to the photo. I actually have about 30 fish, 20 of which are cardinals. They just all decide to hide when the camera comes out.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Now I am Eheim green with envy. 

That tank is stunning, Jeff. I can't even look at mine without crying now. Thanks a lot.  Fantastically done. I think I'll like the addition of the belem.


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

you're lighting this tank with a single 54 watt T5HO?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

feh said:


> you're lighting this tank with a single 54 watt T5HO?


Yep, just one. It doesn't take a lot.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Now I am Eheim green with envy.
> 
> That tank is stunning, Jeff. I can't even look at mine without crying now. Thanks a lot.  Fantastically done. I think I'll like the addition of the belem.


Thanks, I like it. It's peaceful, calm and the scape lasts for a while.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Time for a couple of new pics.









A close up of some DHG that came courtesy of Speedie. Not really sure what my plans are for it yet other than just let it grow for now. It's doing well, no algae and sending out runners. Yes, something is eating my S. repens. I think the snails have developed a taste for it.









One more full tank shot, though not much different from the previous.









Still just using 54 watts of T5HO. Dosing is pretty minimal, adding 3 ml of Flourish, 1.5 ppm KNO3 and 0.2 ppm PO4 daily. I'm using pH to monitor my CO2 level. The pH drops from 7.4 to 6.7 over the day which if the KH/pH/CO2 table is correct brings me to around 15 ppm or so.
Water is crystal clear, algae is pretty much nonexistent and I'm happy as can be with the tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous looking tank and scape, makes me think about cutting back on my lighting


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i'd be happy too. looks awesome!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

The belem is gonna look amazing when it grows in.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

2in10 said:


> Gorgeous looking tank and scape, makes me think about cutting back on my lighting


Thanks! It does make aquarium life easier.



nonconductive said:


> i'd be happy too. looks awesome!


Thanks!



Dollface said:


> The belem is gonna look amazing when it grows in.


I hope so and I hope I have the patience. It's not setting any speed records  .


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

this is one of my favorite tanks here on the forum. keep up the good work.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

oldpunk78 said:


> this is one of my favorite tanks here on the forum. keep up the good work.


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Your tank looks amazing Jeff! I am convienced that flow and good filtration is one of the keys to a successful algae free tank. Always love seeing your pics!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Love that tank! Everything looks so healthy!


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks really good. Consider entering it in the AGA competition.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

This is looking great! It's similar to what I'm trying now, except that I'm mostly using UG as a carpet plant. Trident fern has to be one of my top three favorite plants.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Jeff5614 said:


> Still just using 54 watts of T5HO. Dosing is pretty minimal, adding 3 ml of Flourish, 1.5 ppm KNO3 and 0.2 ppm PO4 daily. I'm using pH to monitor my CO2 level. The pH drops from 7.4 to 6.7 over the day which if the KH/pH/CO2 table is correct brings me to around 15 ppm or so.
> Water is crystal clear, algae is pretty much nonexistent and I'm happy as can be with the tank.


Did I read this right? What happened to your EI dosing? Sounds like you are going more toward ADA fertilizer/co2 levels. Any negative effects?


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW,


Do You have a GREEN THUMB OR WHAT!!!! just got threw with a complete dear through, and the tank was FREAKIN' AWESOME BOTH WAYS!!! But I think my Favorite is the current setup! You have inspired me to try to get my 2x54w T5HO setup I have now to look something like the first setup of this tank, but then not be scared to go a different route when getting tired of trimming! 

Keep up the AWESOME WORK, and I hope to have a tank half as nice as You had/Have now!!!
Drew


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> Your tank looks amazing Jeff! I am convienced that flow and good filtration is one of the keys to a successful algae free tank. Always love seeing your pics!


Mark, long time no see. I've noticed you selling a few plants but no journal updates unless I just missed them. How's life and the tank? Post some pics.



CKJ said:


> Love that tank! Everything looks so healthy!


Thanks!


Ben Belton said:


> Looks really good. Consider entering it in the AGA competition.


Thanks, but I don't think it's anywhere near that level.



Amazonfish said:


> This is looking great! It's similar to what I'm trying now, except that I'm mostly using UG as a carpet plant. Trident fern has to be one of my top three favorite plants.


In hindsight, I wish I hadn't mixed needle leaf and trident on the larger clump on the left. I really like how trident looks by itself. I'm thinking of moving away from S repens so much. I have some Lilaeopsis maritiana (sp?) on the way but just a small amount. Nowhere near enough to replace anything and with my lighting it will be a while before it really fills in anywhere.



sewingalot said:


> Did I read this right? What happened to your EI dosing? Sounds like you are going more toward ADA fertilizer/co2 levels. Any negative effects?


Well, if you go with the mindset that EI is customizable then I'm still using it. If you think it's set in stone then I'm not. I'm just adding what seems to be enough to keep the plants healthy. If it's unlimiting or I'm barely hanging on the edge of enough then so be it. I'm just watching the plants and going with that. I doubt the bazillion different threads, articles and websites I've visited on the subject have any influence .

My dosing has been anything but consistent over the last few months. After my trial with replicating the ADA liquid ferts and using root tabs and finding that 0.01ppm of NO3 per day wasn't enough to keep some plants going, I did say I was going back to EI which I guess I kind of sorta did but not to the levels I was dosing previously. I'm only using half the light and I also replaced all those fast growing stems so it just made sense I didn't need to be adding so much fertilizer. I'm just using what seems to me to be a bit of common sense from everything I've read and experienced. I did calibrate my NO3 kit and have been using it a bit to try and get a handle of my NO3 levels, uptake, if you will, etc. Although all those shades of red aren't so easy for me to differentiate. I have no desire to debate anything about it with anyone, get into the specifics of why and how, try and push it onto everyone else as the way to go, etc. It's a hobby, If you want to mess around with things, CO2 and fert levels, then do so. It's fun and interesting to try and figure out what works for your particular situation and customize it to meet your needs. All the different methods that are out there are good when you first get started and don't have much of a clue with what's going on. It's also good to learn the why's and how's of why each method works and its shortfalls, but after you learn some and get some experience then have some fun with it. Once again, it's a hobby. If you kill some plants they will grow back or can be replaced. 

Phew .



BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> WOW,
> 
> 
> Do You have a GREEN THUMB OR WHAT!!!! just got threw with a complete dear through, and the tank was FREAKIN' AWESOME BOTH WAYS!!! But I think my Favorite is the current setup! You have inspired me to try to get my 2x54w T5HO setup I have now to look something like the first setup of this tank, but then not be scared to go a different route when getting tired of trimming!
> ...


Thanks! After a while growing plants is the easy part. The place everyone needs to work on and improve is laying out a nice scape. How to integrate different plants and hardscape elements into a pleasing aquascape is the hard part, at least for me, as you can tell, lol.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I loved this tank before and it looks just as good without the stems. I also would like to thank you for giving the most honest answer to the question about your dosing. This hobby is ever evolving and sometimes what works for one will not work for you. The best way to learn something is through a little trial and error. Good job with the tank again it is beautiful.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

ua hua said:


> I loved this tank before and it looks just as good without the stems. I also would like to thank you for giving the most honest answer to the question about your dosing. This hobby is ever evolving and sometimes what works for one will not work for you. The best way to learn something is through a little trial and error. Good job with the tank again it is beautiful.


Thanks again.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Why are all the scapes of your tanks so fantastic? I feel like your tanks are probably like the top 2% of all tanks on this forum.

edit: coming from the owner of a bottom 2% tank


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

amazing...


----------



## harrow (Aug 9, 2011)

Its people like you that make me want to spend all my money on planted aquariums. 

Amazing tank btw


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Very well done and taken care of. Like dewalltheway, I always enjoy good pictures and a clean system. 
mD


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks very nice to me Jeff and really neat under the tank, I would never take a photo under my tank, it looks like Big Al thru up under my tank.

I have a plant growing in the culvert ditch along side the roads here, it looks very similar to S. repens from a glance. Tonight I'm going to take a couple of photos and pull some for my tank, would you mind taking a look?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, I'm not one you'd want trying to identify plants but it would be interesting to have a look at them.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I know it's been a while but I think it's Hygrophilia polysperma in a emersed state but nobody in the plant section agreed, but if you look at the leaves vien structure it's very similar and the stem is square ish. My photos aren't that great.










The color is way off but the stucture is right, anyway it's growing in a ditch next to the road that is normally full of water year round but we've had a drought, the funny thing was I brought a big piece home and put in a double shot glass, thinking it would suck up the water and be fine like any other plant or flower, nope the next morning it was dried and shriveled up with only 2 leaves plump and green, they were submerged. The plant just couldn't survive with out it's big root system in the boggy ground we have here, I tried it a couple of times, plus it's a invasive weed now with problems in Florida, Texas, and Virginia, but I think it's here in MD now. I did join the GWAPA and will attend my first meeting on 9-24-11 so I'll take some with me to see what they think. Bla Bla Bla

I need a background plant to replace my nasty Cobomba caroliniana and I'd like to try one from your last set up, any suggestions, I'll need something that rebounds nicley from pruning and branches on its own and grows somewhat tall. I have never kept any of them but I'm a little familiar with P stellatus but never seen P. yatabeanus and don't see it listed anywhere, and I'm not sure if there was anything else in the mix.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't really have a clue as to what plant it is but it looks good.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I removed most of the S repens and replaced it with L mauritiana (sp?), M. minuta and E belem. Just planted them in no particular order and let them go. Sorry about the reflection from the windows in the tank but it's hard to get a pic without them.

















Here's one of some moss that attached itself to the wood.









Two oto's on a cucumber.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

man this is one of my favorite tanks. its just so clean and healthy looking.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> man this is one of my favorite tanks. its just so clean and healthy looking.


I couldn't agree more.

Good luck with the L mauritiana. I've have some in my 30 gal for about 2.5 months and it hasn't done much besides get BBA infested. I'm hoping that things turn around, will give it a few more months to see what happens.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

JRMott said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Good luck with the L mauritiana. I've have some in my 30 gal for about 2.5 months and it hasn't done much besides get BBA infested. I'm hoping that things turn around, will give it a few more months to see what happens.


It seems to have settled in, I hope. I'm seeing numerous runners along the front glass so I'm hoping that's also the case with the rest of the foreground.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Woaahhhh what a tank. Love it.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff5614 said:


> It seems to have settled in, I hope. I'm seeing numerous runners along the front glass so I'm hoping that's also the case with the rest of the foreground.


I misspoke, it's actually been a bit over 3 months. Even still, I'll give it a couple more months to see what happens. I can only hope it ends up looking half as good as yours.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous tank


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

JRMott said:


> I misspoke, it's actually been a bit over 3 months. Even still, I'll give it a couple more months to see what happens. I can only hope it ends up looking half as good as yours.


You're starting to give me some cause for concern. I was after an easy foreground like S repens was and thought this might be it.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I think I've forgotten to mention that I've upped my lighting some to speed up the foreground growth. I guess it has been for a couple of months, I lose track of time, but the tank is lit for 11 hours a day using 54 w T5HO with a 5 hour "burst" of 108 w during the middle of the day. It works for Amano so I thought I'd give it a try. The ferns certainly seem to be liking it in that there growth has picked up a some and the bit of dwarf lobelia I've kept in the tank since my stem days has more compact growth than when using just 54 watts.


----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

Great tank Jeff. I loved both looks, but am using the second one as something to strive for in my 20 gallon goldfish experiment.

Thanks for being so open with the information as well. I've learned a lot reading this thread.
mj


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff5614 said:


> You're starting to give come cause for concern. I was after an easy foreground like S repens was and thought this might be it.


From what I've read it is an easier foreground but it takes time to fill in, especially in lower lighting (like what I have). 

If you're running 2x T5HO bulbs throughout the day, you've got med/high light per Hoppy's PAR chart in the lighting forum. By contrast, I've only got low/med light.

I think under higher light, like you're giving it, you're going to have less problems than me. I also only run my lights 8 hours a day, I think you're doing 11, so you're plants are getting more time to grow each day.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Jeff I used to do my lighting like a real day starting out with 2 bulbs on, then 2 more all the way up to 8 and then a hour of lights out at lunch then back the other way until dusk, the tank used to grow much faster then and I never had any algae problems but a trash can full of trimmings every two weeks.

I like your new moss on top of the wood but I gotta be honest I'm missing the S. repens even though it's so popular now it's still one of my favorites, I just got some "porto velho" for my foreground.

Man it took me a while to post the plant ID but you never came back to check your journal, there is actually a guy in the GWAPA that is a Botanist for the Smithsonian so I'll bag up a plant and show it to him.

good luck with the new foreground!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

> I removed most of the S repens


Best decision ever! I believe that s repens is way overdone and is one of those "show me the money" plants. Good move in my opinion. That l mauritiana you've replaced it with is a great investment and grows quickly once established. I love it. You tank looks so healthy and lovely as always. No matter what plant you choose, you know how to make them shine to their full potential.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Best decision ever! I believe that s repens is way overdone and is one of those "show me the money" plants. Good move in my opinion. That l mauritiana you've replaced it with is a great investment and grows quickly once established. I love it. You tank looks so healthy and lovely as always. No matter what plant you choose, you know how to make them shine to their full potential.


Thanks. I've had repens for a long time and I'm just tired of it. The final decision came down to glosso or lilaeopsis and lilaeopsis seemed to be lower maintenance from what I had read so that made my decision. So far so good, just taking a while to fill in but I didn't start with a lot, plus it was grown emmersed so I'm sure that has prolonged its development.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> Jeff I used to do my lighting like a real day starting out with 2 bulbs on, then 2 more all the way up to 8 and then a hour of lights out at lunch then back the other way until dusk, the tank used to grow much faster then and I never had any algae problems but a trash can full of trimmings every two weeks.
> 
> I like your new moss on top of the wood but I gotta be honest I'm missing the S. repens even though it's so popular now it's still one of my favorites, I just got some "porto velho" for my foreground.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about all those stems to trim. That was my main reason for getting rid of them. The moss on top of the wood won't be staying. I have some that has managed to imbed itself there. It grows and I removes all but what's in the cracks. Then it grows back and I remove it, etc. I could kill it with some Excel but I like it until it gets too big.

I'm glad you have someone who can ID that plant for you. It's a really nice looking plant, IMO.


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

Im sure this has been asked but - are the main plants there simply narrow leaf java fern?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

acropora1981 said:


> Im sure this has been asked but - are the main plants there simply narrow leaf java fern?


The right side is trident. The left side is a mix of trident and needle leaf. A bit of a mistake, as far as I'm concerned. I prefer the look of just the trident but it's still all good.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking good as usual my friend! If you ever thin out that trident, LMK cause I would like to try some in my 90gal.

I really wish my leafs looked as clean as yours. It must be the flow and filteration. Anxious to see how that foreground grows in for you. Great choice of plants!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> Looking good as usual my friend! If you ever thin out that trident, LMK cause I would like to try some in my 90gal.
> 
> I really wish my leafs looked as clean as yours. It must be the flow and filteration. Anxious to see how that foreground grows in for you. Great choice of plants!


Hey Mark! I just found your post. The best description for the foreground seems to be slow but steady. It may be filled in by spring but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

How's the tank doing, you haven't posted an update photo in some time with any new growth from the L mauritiana (sp?), M. minuta and E belem.

I just caught on to the clip feeding the Oto's & shrimp, thats a good idea. Where did you find the clip? That's way better than some big ole SS eye hook to keep the zucinni down.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> How's the tank doing, you haven't posted an update photo in some time with any new growth from the L mauritiana (sp?), M. minuta and E belem.
> 
> I just caught on to the clip feeding the Oto's & shrimp, thats a good idea. Where did you find the clip? That's way better than some big ole SS eye hook to keep the zucinni down.


Well, the ground cover is moving along slowly yet steadily. I'm not sure a new pic would show any difference than the one from four weeks ago or it might. When you see it every day gradual changes aren't so noticeable.

I picked up the clip at the lfs. I also picked up some algae strips that the guys at the store said they feed their oto's. It's kind of messy, doesn't stay together well and flies all over the tank. My shrimp love it but the oto's didn't seem too impressed. They go for cucumbers more than anything else I've tried - algae strips and wafers, spinach and romaine.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IME L. mauritiana is SUPER slow growing, and very prone to getting choked back by BBA if you let it. Dose some Excel in the tank to kick back the BBA, and you might even consider trimming it down if the stems look yellowed afterwards.

I think it took about 6 months for each of my L. mauritiana carpets to fill in... of course, this was also in non-CO2 tanks, so hopefully it won't take so long in a high tech tank?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have plenty of algae for mine to eat but I did try zucinni once but it was hard to sink, it's really bouyant. But the Oto's didn't touch it and I got green water the next day so I never tried it again, but the Oto's are so fat they don't need any zucinni.


My S. 'porto velho' was really slow getting started, I started dosing Excel daily and it perked up so after 15 days I was getting some Crypt melt and my C. nurii almost croaked from the Excel but it did help a lot of other plants, I have also started dosing Fe daily which has made a huge difference.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> IME L. mauritiana is SUPER slow growing, and very prone to getting choked back by BBA if you let it. Dose some Excel in the tank to kick back the BBA, and you might even consider trimming it down if the stems look yellowed afterwards.
> 
> I think it took about 6 months for each of my L. mauritiana carpets to fill in... of course, this was also in non-CO2 tanks, so hopefully it won't take so long in a high tech tank?


I can handle slow as long as it stays healthy and so far so good after over two months. It's nice and green with no BBA.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> I have plenty of algae for mine to eat but I did try zucinni once but it was hard to sink, it's really bouyant. But the Oto's didn't touch it and I got green water the next day so I never tried it again, but the Oto's are so fat they don't need any zucinni.
> 
> 
> My S. 'porto velho' was really slow getting started, I started dosing Excel daily and it perked up so after 15 days I was getting some Crypt melt and my C. nurii almost croaked from the Excel but it did help a lot of other plants, I have also started dosing Fe daily which has made a huge difference.


I've never fed my oto's until the last couple of months. I was concerned that with the lighting reduction and the every increasing shrimp population, it might get to the point there wasn't enough for them. I've not tried zucchini yet but I may have to give it a try.

Iron is one of those forgotten nutrients sometimes. I dosed it separately when I used more light but now I just depend on what's in Flourish to take care of my Fe needs.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

There is a guy in the invert section that has tried feeding everything to his shrimp, look her for his notes on backyard shrimp comestibles I think it's a neat thing to do if you don't have a turf program.

I gotta remember that spelling zucchini, I always get it wrong and I've had bad luck trying to download and install the spell checker here.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> There is a guy in the invert section that has tried feeding everything to his shrimp, look her for his notes on backyard shrimp comestibles I think it's a neat thing to do if you don't have a turf program.
> 
> I gotta remember that spelling zucchini, I always get it wrong and I've had bad luck trying to download and install the spell checker here.


That post in the invert section is interesting but I wasn't too concerned about the shrimp since they'll eat anything including fish food from overfeeding . The oto's were my concern. I really like them for some reason. They have a lot of personality and sometimes I ponder how it would be to have a 75g oto tank. Say a tank with about 50 oto's or so.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

zucchini, decided, ispell I finally did it!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> zucchini, decided, ispell I finally did it!


Spelling that one presents the same problem I have spelling diarrhea and hemorrhoids, lol. Not that I ever really have to spell them often.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Jeff5614 said:


> I can handle slow as long as it stays healthy and so far so good after over two months. It's nice and green with no BBA.


Did you say BBA free?!? How did you finally conquer our friend? I think a picture is still warranted as everyone loves your tank, Jeff. :icon_mrgr


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Did you say BBA free?!? How did you finally conquer our friend? I think a picture is still warranted as everyone loves your tank, Jeff. :icon_mrgr


It's not conquered. It's just not on the lilaeopsis. I do get the occasional small tuft on driftwood or dying/damaged fern leaves but nothing out of control or unmanageable.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My Otos have always loved Romaine lettuce. I'm a fan of feeding dark green leafy veggies much more frequently than white veggies- for the same reasons we should eat more of those.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> My Otos have always loved Romaine lettuce. I'm a fan of feeding dark green leafy veggies much more frequently than white veggies- for the same reasons we should eat more of those.


I'm just happy to get then to eat some type of veggie, lol.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jeff5614 said:


> I think I've forgotten to mention that I've upped my lighting some to speed up the foreground growth. I guess it has been for a couple of months, I lose track of time, but the tank is lit for 11 hours a day using 54 w T5HO with a 5 hour "burst" of 108 w during the middle of the day. It works for Amano so I thought I'd give it a try. The ferns certainly seem to be liking it in that there growth has picked up a some and the bit of dwarf lobelia I've kept in the tank since my stem days has more compact growth than when using just 54 watts.


I thought I'd quote myself  . Anyway, seems I've failed to mention that I dropped the burst after a couple of weeks and have gone back to 1x54 for the entire photoperiod. I just didn't like the look with that much light after getting too used to my "old dark forest" look.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Those T5HO lights must be so much better than PC lighting, I couldn't grow algae with 54 watts of PC lighting. When I started this hobby PC lighting was hot and the first thing everybody told you need for good growth, I take a couple year break and come back and its all T5HO & T8 lighting. I think back then PC lighting had more open area for light to reflect & now some of the T5 & 8 fixtures have such good reflectors it's really hard to see how many lights are in the fixture like an illusion at first.

Oh, nice on quoting yourself. I also use burst but just 2 hours of an extra 192 watts.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

My first planted tank a few years ago was a 55 with a 2x65 PC fixture. It grew plants well and the only algae I ever had with it was GSA. That fixture died after a bit so I decided to upgrade to T5HO because, as everyone kept telling me, more light was better and I'd be able to grow anything I wanted and it also turned out that I was able to grow all sorts of new and exciting varieties of algae I'd never seen before like GDA and BBA. Of course with the PC fixture I was able to grow any plant that I put in the tank including a fine riccia carpet.









Anyway, somewhere in all of that I think I was trying to say that T5HO's put out quite a bit more light than PC's. I really don't see the need for a ton of light like 4x54 T5HO's sitting right on top of a 55 or 75. It just makes things really hard to manage, IMO.

On just an eyeball level, my 75 with 1x54 T5HO looks about as bright as my 55 did with 2x65 PC's, of course I know that doesn't mean much to the plants.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow Jeff you did more than get new carpet, you've been sneaking in some new plants and out with the old while you've been dodging the photo requests, it really looks nice and photographs well with the subdued lighting, nice job one again.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

man your stem tank was awesome. whyd you give them up again?

im with you on running the single t5.... i run 2x39 (6' tank) for most of the day and a burst of 6x39(need the spread) for a couple hours while im at work so i dont have to look at it all lit up. i could run up to 12 but thatd be stupid.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> Wow Jeff you did more than get new carpet, you've been sneaking in some new plants and out with the old while you've been dodging the photo requests, it really looks nice and photographs well with the subdued lighting, nice job one again.


Well, that photo was a few years ago. The riccia rug was fine until it would get too thick, die off underneath and float loose from the rocks it was attached too.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

nonconductive said:


> man your stem tank was awesome. whyd you give them up again?
> 
> im with you on running the single t5.... i run 2x39 (6' tank) for most of the day and a burst of 6x39(need the spread) for a couple hours while im at work so i dont have to look at it all lit up. i could run up to 12 but thatd be stupid.


A tank full of stems was too much work, lol. I prefer a scape that doesn't require two hours of trimming each week to maintain.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

thats why i changed mine over to anubias. though when i come on here and see everyone's pretty colors, i feel left out. haha


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

nonconductive said:


> thats why i changed mine over to anubias. though when i come on here and see everyone's pretty colors, i feel left out. haha


I think green is the prettiest color.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

WOwwww.........that is a very nice tank. How long ago was it?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

green_valley said:


> WOwwww.........that is a very nice tank. How long ago was it?


If you mean the 55 with the riccia around 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> If you mean the 55 with the riccia around 4 or 5 years ago.


I see. Well, your current one is amazing tooo........nice.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


>


What is the Rotala in this picture. I have the following in my tank*:

http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-species/plant-profiles/rotala-indica-rotundifolia-2.aspx









Are they the same plant and I just stink at growing it? 

*Actually, mine is mostly red with elongated leaves, but not nearly as bushy as what you have in the picture.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I gotta start reading the post slower or something, because I did think man he changed it back like it used to be, sorry.

I though it was a new pic and you were just thinking back and reminiscing! Spell Checker Baby, I would have never got that one.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

galabar said:


> What is the Rotala in this picture. I have the following in my tank*:
> 
> http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-species/plant-profiles/rotala-indica-rotundifolia-2.aspx
> 
> ...


If you mean the pic of my tank it's rotala green. I really don't know which you have.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> If you mean the pic of my tank it's rotala green. I really don't know which you have.


Thanks for the response. What is the red stem plant in the top left of the picture?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

man o man thats a nice tank! i loved the way it looked before you changed it! and what a nice riccia carpet!

of course, i like the new version too! especially the ease of care!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

galabar said:


> Thanks for the response. What is the red stem plant in the top left of the picture?


P. stellatus, narrow leaf.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

orchidman said:


> man o man thats a nice tank! i loved the way it looked before you changed it! and what a nice riccia carpet!
> 
> of course, i like the new version too! especially the ease of care!


You can't beat ease of care.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> P. stellatus, narrow leaf.


Thanks!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

A couple of updated photos including my usual with reflections from the lamps and windows  .


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That first shot is beautiful, Jeff. How do you manage to consistently make my tank look so bad? Looks like the carpet is taking off now. Are you still fertilizing this tank to death?  What kind of moss is on the right side of the tank? It drapes beautifully!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> That first shot is beautiful, Jeff. How do you manage to consistently make my tank look so bad? Looks like the carpet is taking off now. Are you still fertilizing this tank to death?  What kind of moss is on the right side of the tank? It drapes beautifully!


I don't make anyone's tank look bad except for my own. I thought I was doing a good job making everyone appreciate their own tanks  . 

I don't think I'm fertilizing things to death. I'm currently adding 0.6 ppm KNO3, 
0.2 ppm PO4 and 1 ppm K2SO4 along with 5ml Flourish per day.

That's Christmas moss. I have quite a bit of it in the tank. What you see on the right goes all along the right side along and underneath the edge of the fern. There's also a pretty good amount of it on the left side of the tank and at various places mixed in the ferns.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, you went really lean with dosing, Jeff. Why the change from the methods you were using? I am impressed with your fertilizing method. Have you noticed any difference from your old method?

That is Christmas moss? I forgot how nice it looks when actually planned out like that. My mosses are usually just haphazardly thrown in the tank for shrimp pickings.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

It has been so long it's hard to remember but I think I went leaner just to see if I could. I'm not sure if I've noticed any differences that I can attribute to it since I also lowered my light at the same time, changed plants, etc. Frank's thread in the journals has me thinking a bit though so who knows what I'll be doing next week.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wheels churning in that head again, Jeff? Anything strike you in particular that you are thinking of trying? I noticed you were asking a lot about pH.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm thinking that I think too much sometimes and tend to overthink things a bit  .


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

We are all guilty of that one.  I am actually inspired from your latest pictures that I started to actually scape my 55 for the first time in years. Like a real defined idea. Aren't you proud. Are you going to stop using filter floss entirely?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm proud but will it last? 

As long as the water stays clear then I won't be using floss. Since as it clogs filter output drops then I'd prefer not to use it if I can.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Jeff....as no surprise, your tank looks great! I am amazed how clean and healthy it looks. Whatever you are doing, I wouldn't change a thing!




sewingalot said:


> We are all guilty of that one.  I am actually inspired from your latest pictures that I started to actually scape my 55 for the first time in years. Like a real defined idea. Aren't you proud. Are you going to stop using filter floss entirely?


I am glad to see that you didn't give up on the hobby Sara! Can't wait to see what you are doing inside that 55.


----------



## newplant (Nov 11, 2010)

Jeff5614 said:


> Yep, here's a pic of my 75. I took about 15 and none of them are worth a darn so I went with the least of the worst and decided to post it anyway. Yeah, I know, the anubias has gotten too big for where it is and the rotala just had another haircut . It seems my pictures turn out rather two dimensional and all perspective of depth in the tank is lost.


Jeff - I am a newbie and I'd like to ask you a big favor to list all the plants in this picture. I like to replicate your tank, in a smaller scale. This is the one of the best tank I have seen.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> Jeff....as no surprise, your tank looks great! I am amazed how clean and healthy it looks. Whatever you are doing, I wouldn't change a thing!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mark!
> ...





newplant said:


> Jeff - I am a newbie and I'd like to ask you a big favor to list all the plants in this picture. I like to replicate your tank, in a smaller scale. This is the one of the best tank I have seen.
> 
> Thanks


No problem, I'll do most anything for a compliment, lol.










1. P. stellatus narrow leaf
2. P. erectus
3. Sunset hygro
4. Dwarf Lobelia
5. Rotala green
6. Blyxa japonica
7. Stauro repens
8. A big anubias

I'm just gonna go ahead and say that this was a really crappy picture as are all of my pics. The tank in all of its versions has always been much nicer looking than in any photo I've been able to take, colors aren't as vibrant, no depth in the pics, etc.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

newplant said:


> Jeff - I am a newbie and I'd like to ask you a big favor to list all the plants in this picture. I like to replicate your tank, in a smaller scale. This is the one of the best tank I have seen.
> 
> Thanks


That's just common, don't make the man's head swell up like that just before the holidays, what is some one gives him a new hat.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> That's just common, don't make the man's head swell up like that just before the holidays, what is some one gives him a new hat.


lol, most of my hats are expandable.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

FWIW, here's the most recent FTS. Not much has changed. Lilaeopsis continues to spread slowly yet surely. I added a bit of Crypt undulata and wendtii last week that I picked up at my lfs. Undulata is starting to melt a bit. The slower growth rate of the ferns kinda sneaks up on me. I was wondering why the tank was looking so dark and it hit me that it was because the fern were so big and thick. So i trimmed out a gallon bag worth of needle leaf and trident last week and that made a big improvement on the overall look and added some light to areas that were getting pretty shaded. Still can't make a decent pic. This was with just one bulb, might have made a better pic with two bulbs.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Jeff it might look the same to you but you see it everyday, it looks like it has filled and grown a lot since you last posted a update photo, it really looks nice. I think the C. wentii will add a nice contrasting brown in the corner and I don't see the other one but the ferns are huge, do the fish swim right in and disappear?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Umm WOWWWW


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW looking great! haha almost time to trim that java soon, its getting HUGE!! this is hands down the best low light tank I have ever seen! I didn't even thing you could do something so great in low light, but once again I have been proven wrong! Keep it up!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> Jeff it might look the same to you but you see it everyday, it looks like it has filled and grown a lot since you last posted a update photo, it really looks nice. I think the C. wentii will add a nice contrasting brown in the corner and I don't see the other one but the ferns are huge, do the fish swim right in and disappear?


The undulata is over to the left under the edge of the fern. Believe it or not there are around 35 fish, including 25 cardinals. They do kind of disappear in the plants and tend to stick to the bottom third of the tank mostly between the two ferns but do venture out later in the day. I really enjoy watching them swim through the plant leaves.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sketch804 said:


> WOW looking great! haha almost time to trim that java soon, its getting HUGE!! this is hands down the best low light tank I have ever seen! I didn't even thing you could do something so great in low light, but once again I have been proven wrong! Keep it up!


Not this soon, I just trimmed the ferns last week, lol. I'm not sure it still qualifies as low light. For the last few months I've been using 2x54 for 6 hours a day to encourage the micro sword to fill in a bit faster. My current lighting scheme is 1x54 for 2 hours, 2x54 for 6 hours and back to 1x54 for 3 hours.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have some thick areas of plant material too but nothing like those and it always amazes me how the fish just slip right through and don't disturb anything, I guess you have to be fairly nimble to out wit a cat?

I see the undulata now, which wendtii did you use?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

yea wow, those ferns are huge! still one of my favorites!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> I have some thick areas of plant material too but nothing like those and it always amazes me how the fish just slip right through and don't disturb anything, I guess you have to be fairly nimble to out wit a cat?
> 
> I see the undulata now, which wendtii did you use?


I have no idea  .


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here are a couple of more. The lighting is a little better in the room, but you'll have to excuse the angle. It was the only one I could get without a lot of reflections from the windows. You can also see the bare areas on the substrate where the shade was so dark the groundcover died off. I'm hoping to keep things trimmed enough that the micro sword has time to spread into those areas.








]







]


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

whats the plant behind the staurogyne on the left side thats peeking out? sorry if its been asked already.

if it wasnt for those couple branches sticking out i wouldnt even be able to tell theres wood in there. those ferns are intense.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

nonconductive said:


> whats the plant behind the staurogyne on the left side thats peeking out? sorry if its been asked already.
> 
> if it wasnt for those couple branches sticking out i wouldnt even be able to tell theres wood in there. those ferns are intense.


Yep, the wood has disappeared which has me thinking of adding more wood or thinning out the ferns more, but I like them as they are now. I have considered removing one of the ferns and leaving that side open with just groundcover and maybe some wood and/or stones.

Anyway, to answer your question, that plant is crypt undulata, at least that's how it was labeled at the lfs. From what I've read it should, I hope, remain relatively small and fit in that spot, but I never know until stuff grows in. I'm not much of a visionary.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it is about time for an update man! How are things going?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

yes having fish disapear into plants is actually quite pleasing. i have a mass of blyxa japonica that i've allow to overgrow the middle of my tank and the fishies love it
i don't mind it so much either but it is causing a few flow issues LOL

tank loots great jeff.
still considering that wet/dry sump?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> I think it is about time for an update man! How are things going?


Things are moving along. Not many changes other than growth, lol. The ferns seem to have taken on some sort of stem like growth speed. I pull a handful out and by the next week it has filled back in.

I've pulled out the stauro repens that was on the left hand side. It hasn't looked good since I removed most of it back whenever that was. I think the snails were enjoying the taste of it too much. It was just ragged looking all of the time. 

After looking at the pics I last posted, I can tell the crypts I added are growing in nicely. I'm a little surprised at the change. You don't notice the change it happens so gradually.

And last but not least, I have to mention the lilaeopsis. The speed that it fills in is enough to make me pull my hair out if I had any to spare. In the past I'd have pulled it out long ago for something faster growing but this tank has had me me a lot more patient regarding such things. I guess it's because it's just the overall pace of the whole tank - slow and steady.

Almost forgot, I'm pretty much tired of the moss. You can't see it in the pics but there's a large amount on the back right corner. It has even attached itself to the silicone in the corner and is climbing along it like some vine. I'm going to replace it with some smaller crypts, some than don't get very tall, I think.



HD Blazingwolf said:


> yes having fish disapear into plants is actually quite pleasing. i have a mass of blyxa japonica that i've allow to overgrow the middle of my tank and the fishies love it
> i don't mind it so much either but it is causing a few flow issues LOL
> 
> tank loots great jeff.
> still considering that wet/dry sump?


Thanks! I've been considering a sump since I read my first issue of FAMA 30 years ago, lol. I'm not sure I could ever relax with one. I think I'd be under a constant flash flood warning, lol. Well maybe not but noise would be my main concern. I'd really want to check some out in person before going that route if I ever got really serious about it, but they do appeal to me. You can have a lot of filtration in one for a lot less money than with a big canister.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

come by and see me 
im open tuesdays frm 8-2


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

A little update although not much new. I did a big trim last week, especially of the fern on the right and removed almost as much as I left. You can really see where the shading was so much that the Lilaeopsis didn't spread. I pulled out basically all of the moss on the right side and replaced it with Crypt undulata, just gotta wait for it to settle in now. I've taken such a liking to crypts just based on the few I've had now, I'm considering removing the microsword and replacing it with Crypt parva.

Bad pics, even worse than usual so let's get rid of them and try a couple of different ones in another post.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

CRYPTS IS GOOD STUFF.... my ten gallon has a forrest of them now. im amazed as hey never grew this fast in my higher light tank... i do nothing to the ten and they just grow. very cool


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Crypt parva really needs a bunch of light for a crypt. I havent read the specifics of your tank but someone mentioned you had low light and C. parva just doesnt do well under low light levels.
Tank looks very good though! Those are some big ferns.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

kwheeler91 said:


> Crypt parva really needs a bunch of light for a crypt. I havent read the specifics of your tank but someone mentioned you had low light and C. parva just doesnt do well under low light levels.
> Tank looks very good though! Those are some big ferns.


I had read it needs more light than most crypts. I thought 2x54 would be enough but I guess I'd not know without trying  .


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

A replacement pic for yesterday's pics. Right after lights on with only 1x54 so not as bright as later in the day. The fish are still in their beds and not quite awake yet as it's still early for them.










Moss gone and crypts in its place.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, that's one monstrous fern. It's begging for a haircut...then another..and another. And another. :icon_eek:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your tank still looks great Jeff, are those Narrow Leaf Java's? I'm wondering because in all my year of keeping plants this is my first Java Fern and I'm curios to know if it's going to get that large??


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

vincenz said:


> Wow, that's one monstrous fern. It's begging for a haircut...then another..and another. And another. :icon_eek:


lol, the fern on the right just got a haircut last week. It's half as big as it was.



150EH said:


> Your tank still looks great Jeff, are those Narrow Leaf Java's? I'm wondering because in all my year of keeping plants this is my first Java Fern and I'm curios to know if it's going to get that large??


They are trident ferns. The one on the left has some needle leaf mixed in but it's mostly trident.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I know, what's a journal update without pics but I'm adding one anyway, lol. This is more a helpful hint, or whatever you want to call it. I've noticed for the last few months that the fern on the left didn't look as good as the fern on the right. You can't see it in the pics but I was seeing a lot of twisted deformed leaves - CO2 deficiency. I tried increasing the the bubble count but still didn't help. 

Then I remembered something Frank had mentioned in his nano journal about the guys at the ADA gallery move the diffuser to another area of the tank every couple of weeks. So I moved mine to the opposite end. I've also been thinking for a while that the flow from my filter just wasn't cutting it anymore since the plant mass has increased so much. I thought about adding another pump inline with the canister but in the end just went with a 425 gph Koralia that I already have. I've been trying to keep things out of the tank other than the diffuser and heater I put in for the winter and pull out during warmer months but the Koralia is hardly noticeable in the back right upper corner. Flow has improved considerably with it and coupled with moving the diffuser the fern on the left has never looked better. It has gotten really thick and lush. 

So when all else fails or everything else seems right, as in my case, think CO2 and flow.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fantastic monster ferns, the tank looks fantastic.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I've noticed that when moving my drop checker around in previous versions of my tank, but with the vertical spraybar reaching all the way to the substrate the flow is better because it shoots water across the face of the glass with no obstructions and it also delivers the CO2 so it naturally get better distribution.

My Java (narrow) has just put out some new leaves and roots so I'm enjoying the progress but I don't want it to get the size of your Tridents.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> ...My Java (narrow) has just put out some new leaves and roots so I'm enjoying the progress but I don't want it to get the size of your Tridents.


lol, The growth is so slow relative to stems that they kind of sneaked up on me over time, but I don't really mind too much. They're my favorite plant. I know it doesn't show much but I actually do trim quite a bit off them from time to time. If you ever want to try some trident just let me know and I'll send you a few rhizomes next time I do some trimming.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like the size in your tank but I don't have any room left, the Narrow leaf in my tank seems very slow so far but I was told Java Ferns have a acclimation process.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

IT is a good idea to adjust flow. i do this subconciously i think. i did notice afte switching to a sump i started doing this as the outlet is easily adjustable. every week i move it slightly to change the flow. plants respond well to this since they grown one wa then get pushed another. helps to keep distribution good

so does a wavemaker and koralia  

good stuff jeff


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't get me thinking about a wavemaker. I'm still a devotee of directional flow and putting the Koralia in was hard enough, lol


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Every night I raise the lily pipe to avoid getting a layer of film on the surface of the tank and I've finally gotten tired of it. I've used a Tom's Surface Skimmer in the past and they work like a charm but aren't so attractive, of course I realize that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. So I went ahead and ordered one and decided while I'm waiting on it to arrive I'll see if I can come up with any little DIY solution, which a lot of times are even less attractive, at least in my case, than the first less attractive alternative. Anyway, I found some Eheim parts in my box of aquarium stuff in the basement.









Got them all connected.









Put it in the tank.









Five days later and I have to say that this thing really sucks, but in a good way. There's a little vortex you can see in it and no surface film after five days of use. It doesn't quite have the transparency of the lily pipe it replaced but it is Eheim green .


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice DIY! I spray painted mine black. Which doesnt help any if you dont have a black background :/ I wonder if these Ehiem pipes can be heated and bent the same as acrylics are? I would assume so?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice DIY solution


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

chad320 said:


> Nice DIY! I spray painted mine black. Which doesnt help any if you dont have a black background :/ I wonder if these Ehiem pipes can be heated and bent the same as acrylics are? I would assume so?


I don't mind the green so much but I'm sure it could be painted. As for bending I don't have a clue. I was thinking could pick up another Eheim intake, trim it to size and use it for the j portion and have one "joint" that's connected with tubing instead of the three I have now. After looking at the pic I think I may do that. It would make it a a bit more compact.

I'm sure the same thing could be made with PVC and painted or the gray schedule 80 stuff and one would just need to buy or find the appropriately colored strainer.



2in10 said:


> Very nice DIY solution


Thanks!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have drilled a tiny hole (1/16) in my output/spraybar pipe about a 1/4 inch above the water line that is angled slightly upward, it's like a tiny fountain but the movement keeps the surface spotless but you do hear the trickle sound but I like it.

I've never tried to heat or bend them but I have cut them up to fit ever possible configuration.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just to prove that nothing has changed much in the last couple of months  . The ferns are looking a bit ratty after a trim this weekend though. Anyone else have trouble making pics that actually look like the object? Too dark, too light, too yellow, too green, too red.... Whenever I get down on how the tank looks I just have a look at the pics, glance back over at the tank and it perks me right up,lol.


















The crypts have grown a bit though.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Those crypts are beautiful!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Update time. I decided it was time for the really big trim. As you can see above, the ferns were way overgrown. Once I started it was like I was possessed. I didn't stop until I had pulled all of the fern off the driftwood on the right and cut a very substantial amount out the fern on the left. The I stepped back in shock and asked myself, "what have I done", lol. I had a 5 gallon bucket 3/4 full of trimmings.

So, I reattached some of the fern to the right side wood, as was my plan. I also picked up more Lilaeopsis to fill in the huge bare area that had been under the fern and also got more blyxa to fill in towards the back. 

Now a month later I'm having some BBA issues on some of the Lilaeopsis and fern leaves. Hindsight being 20/20, I should have reduced the lighting after the trim. When I changed over from all stems to no stems I also cut the lighting down to 1x54. I guess I should mention that my lights sit right on top of the tank, under the canopy, about 20 inches above the substrate. It's a Catalina 2x54 with separate cords and switches for each bulb. As the plants filled in over time I began using the 2x54 for part of the lighting period since I was concerned about the ground cover getting too much shade. Right before the big trim I was using 2x54 for 6 hours a day with 1x54 for 2 hours on each side of that and after the trim I left the lighting period unchanged. I should have gone back to 1x54 and upped the lighting as the tank grew in, but I didn't and now I have to deal with it.

This has been the easiest version of this tank to deal with as far as algae, plant growth, etc. I attribute that to adjusting lighting and CO2 of course to what was needed at the time. Slow and steady resulted in no algae issues. So I'm back to 1x54 for a good while until things fill back in.

As for Lilaeopsis, does anyone know if it can just be mowed or does it need to be trimmed at the runner? I'd really like to just take the scissors and cut off the the leaves with BBA and not have to pull it up and separate it.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Those ferns looked gorgeous!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Jeff it's too bad as it was a a beautiful little tank but it's time for a new begining now!!! Any ideas or whats the latest on the tanks?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

150EH said:


> Jeff it's too bad as it was a a beautiful little tank but it's time for a new begining now!!! Any ideas or whats the latest on the tanks?


I'm sticking with the same layout for now. Just watching the ferns grow back  and added more Lilaeopsis and blyxa.


----------



## Fashoskie (Aug 20, 2011)

Very impressive  quick question, where did you purchase your wood?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Fashoskie said:


> Very impressive  quick question, where did you purchase your wood?


Missed your post somewhere along the way. Part of it was from Tom Barr (Plantbrain) and some was from another guy, who's name escapes me, that used to sell on the forum.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

can't wait to see pics after the big trim


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Let's see how this works. It looks overexposed a bit. The tank isn't quite this bright and appears a lot greener in person. My videography skills rival my photography skills, lol. Oh yeah, watch it in HD.

http://youtu.be/mg78DEWJxBo

Anyone know how to embed the video instead of having to post a link?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Mow the microsword, it'll grow back, slowly.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

It's been awhile and I always really liked your tanks. 

Anything to update? Like some new pictures:icon_wink


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Jeff, what's up with this beauty?


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Dude. Do the fish love hiding in those two giant bushes? Hah I bet there's a lot of hiding spots in there. Wonder if it promotes breeding like those egg brooms





plantbrain said:


> Mow the microsword, it'll grow back, slowly.



Can you mow micro sword like dhg? Will it come back denser in growth? I am curious since my micro sword has grown a bit higher than I want and not as thick.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> Hey Jeff, what's up with this beauty?





Jalopy said:


> Updates?





Down_Shift said:


> Dude. Do the fish love hiding in those two giant bushes? Hah I bet there's a lot of hiding spots in there. Wonder if it promotes breeding like those egg brooms
> 
> Can you mow micro sword like dhg? Will it come back denser in growth? I am curious since my micro sword has grown a bit higher than I want and not as thick.


Updates..hmmmmm....Well, I have no recent pics but not much has changed. I have done a couple of major trims on the ferns since I last posted pics, but of course they grow back which is a good thing. I did add a crypt nuri putang small form or whatever the name, lol, that I got from Ghanzafar Gori. It seems happy enough and keeps sending up spathes. It is pretty overshadowed by the ferns though. 

I tried mowing the lilaeopsis a couple of years ago and got tired of waiting for it to grow back and ended up adding more to what I have. It has never gotten really thick except for a couple of inches along the glass where it gets more light. I just run 1x54 T5HO. Still it has done really well and has spread all over the substrate. I planted some Marsilea minuta long ago which didn't seem to do much, but over time it has taken foothold and spread and it's mixed in with the lilaeopsis. There's also some japanese clover here and there.

I have around forty cardinals and three black skirt tetras that are probably around five years old. I only see around ten or fifteen cardinals at a time other than feeding time or later in the evening when they all finally come out of the bushes. The black skirts are always out cruising. If there is any breeding I've never noticed it or any fry for that matter. There are also more RCS than I would care to attempt to count.

The tank in it's current form ( stemless ), which it has been for the last two or three years, has been my favorite. Maintenance is easy although I have started trimming some from the ferns each week now. They're starting to hit that overgrown state again and I don't want them as large as they've gotten in the past, but I'm sure it will happen at some point. It's also my favorite because I'm a fern guy,lol. Java fern it all of it's forms has always been my favorite plant.

I have been thinking of rescaping lately though, but it would of course still be ferns and no stems. I'd like to use more hardscape material and have it remain visible. I do have driftwood in the current tank but it has been swallowed up by ferns long ago. I really like a tank that Youjetissonme did a few years ago that he called "PRL in the Mist". It has always been one of my favorites. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=167472 I would like something similar, but in a larger tank than the 90p he used. However the idea of catching the fish and the shrimp, temporary housing for them, etc. seems like more work than I'm interested in at the moment. Of course when I think rescape I also think a rimless tank would be really nice. Something in the 90-120g size would be nice. Which, of course would require new lighting because who wants their old light fixture hanging over a nice new rimless tank. As I daydream aloud about a new $1000ish tank my wife almost passes out, lol. Aside from the money she knows me well enough to know the amount of time I would end up spending in it and then we would have to have the "hobby versus obsession" talk again. What can I say, she's brilliant and far wiser than I.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

What a fantastic tank! I just read through the entire thread, I'd love to see some updated shots. I really enjoy seeing longer term tanks on the boards, it seems so many are short term aquascapes and setups.

It's funny to see Roy's name in here, he was a member of a club I was in when I lived in the Phoenix area. The meeting he hosted at his house was one of the most memorable ones for sure. Great guy, with some amazing tanks.

Whiskey


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hmmmmm...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Long time, old friend! It has been forever. How is everything going? Is that empty tank a new one or your old one? Hope all is well.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> Long time, old friend! It has been forever. How is everything going? Is that empty tank a new one or your old one? Hope all is well.



Hey Mark! Things are going well. How have you been? 

That is my new midlife crisis tank, lol. (The tank is new, not the midlife crisis) It's a 120H. Basically 48 long, 18 deep and 24 tall. It will be mostly ferns aside from the ground cover, medium light, etc. I'm just trying to locate some wood, waiting on a few bags of Aquasoil to arrive. I have a pair of Kessil led's to try out with it also. It will be next month before I get around to setting it up.

So what's new?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Jeff5614 said:


> Hey Mark! Things are going well. How have you been?
> 
> That is my new midlife crisis tank, lol. (The tank is new, not the midlife crisis) It's a 120H. Basically 48 long, 18 deep and 24 tall. It will be mostly ferns aside from the ground cover, medium light, etc. I'm just trying to locate some wood, waiting on a few bags of Aquasoil to arrive. I have a pair of Kessil led's to try out with it also. It will be next month before I get around to setting it up.
> 
> So what's new?


Understand about the mid-life thing lol! Not much is new...work, pay bills and work some more and occasionally get my hands wet in the tank. Got on here tonight to look around and I will tell you, I don't recognize any of the usernames on here. Where did everyone go? I haven't updated my journal since last September. How quickly things change. Well, hope all is well!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> ...Got on here tonight to look around and I will tell you, I don't recognize any of the usernames on here. Where did everyone go? I haven't updated my journal since last September. How quickly things change. Well, hope all is well!


I know what you mean. The same thing happened to me a while back. I hadn't been on the forum much in a while, pop back in one day and don't recognize anyone.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know if I've ever recognized anyone. Hahaha

I look forward to following this.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Finally a little progress.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Jeff5614 said:


>


Ooh! I like!


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


>


That looks really nice so far.
What substrate is that?
Where did you get the drift wood?

Thanks, looking forward to see how it turns out.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

FishStix said:


> That looks really nice so far.
> What substrate is that?
> Where did you get the drift wood?
> 
> Thanks, looking forward to see how it turns out.


The substrate is ADA AS and the driftwood is manzanita from Tom Barr.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I planted a week ago today. Loving the Kessils after toning down my surface agitation. The light show on the ceiling was about to induce a seizure. At last I have a sunrise/sunset. I have the lights scheduled to go from dark to a PAR of 50 at the substrate over the first couple of hours. It stays there for the next six hours and then drops to 30 over the following hour, perfect for evening viewing where it remains until the last hour of the photoperiod when it does a nice long fade to dark over that last 60 minutes. The plants look better than with any flourescent I've ever used and I love that little bit of shimmer and shadowy areas the light gives.

Plants are pretty much the same as my previous tank. Trident ferns and a bit of nana on the wood along with moss. The foreground is Lilaeopsis and Marsilea. I like the grass and clover mix.

I'm using Amazonia and have been doing 80% daily water changes for the first week. I also moved both existing canisters from my 75 onto this tank. So far NH3 and NO2 levels have been undetectable. I had a few RCS hitch there way into the tank when I added the ferns from the old tank and after a week they still look happy. I'll be going to every other day water changes now and if the shrimp remain happy and NH3 and NO2 remain undetectable, I plan on moving the fish back in a week. 

One thing I've noticed is the water is crystal clear. I've never had issues with water clarity before but it is just super clear. It even seems to sparkle a bit. AS does claim to help with clarity so maybe that's what's doing it.

I plan on not letting the ferns get out of control this time, but then I've said that before and hopefully the foreground won't take forever to fill in.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Tank looks awesome! What Kissels are you using? I am looking for some LED lighting for my 125g.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks, Mark. The lights are A160WE Tuna Suns. I have them 29 inches above the substrate and at 75% intensity the PAR reading on my Hoppy Par-o-meter is 50. Coverage is pretty even. It drops off to 40 a few inches from the glass on each end, but I think that's just due to my spacing since I have them positioned a bit close to the center.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Did you get the controller or just a link cable and adjust the first light?




Jeff5614 said:


> Thanks, Mark. The lights are A160WE Tuna Suns. I have them 29 inches above the substrate and at 75% intensity the PAR reading on my Hoppy Par-o-meter is 50. Coverage is pretty even. It drops off to 40 a few inches from the glass on each end, but I think that's just due to my spacing since I have them positioned a bit close to the center.


----------



## Desertsp (Feb 17, 2013)

Subscribed.

Big fan of narrow leaf java fern!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

dewalltheway said:


> Did you get the controller or just a link cable and adjust the first light?


I got the controller also. It lets you do the whole customized photoperiod, ramp up and down with variable intensities and color during the day if you want.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Jeff, I was wondering if you ever had java fern leaves melt? I was able to grow trident and needle leaf java ferns before but there's something with the tap at my new house. The translucent growing tips would start to melt until the whole leaf is gone. I know I had some potassium deficient would that do it? Thanks.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

that last scape is ballin, got any new pics?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jalopy said:


> Hey Jeff, I was wondering if you ever had java fern leaves melt? I was able to grow trident and needle leaf java ferns before but there's something with the tap at my new house. The translucent growing tips would start to melt until the whole leaf is gone. I know I had some potassium deficient would that do it? Thanks.


I don't think I've ever had issues with java ferns. Now that I think about it, it may be the reason they're one of my favorite plants. If you think it's a K issue then adding a bit of K2SO4 should fix it in a few weeks as long as there are no other issues. Any deficiencies I can remember having were usually a lack of carbon.


burr740 said:


> that last scape is ballin, got any new pics?


Thanks! No new pics yet. I thought I would let it fill in a bit more.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

sweet setup. curious...is your tank up against a wall, or is your tank viewable from both front and bank? 

i'm in the situation and kinda struggling on how to do a new scape.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

zenche said:


> sweet setup. curious...is your tank up against a wall, or is your tank viewable from both front and bank?
> 
> i'm in the situation and kinda struggling on how to do a new scape.


I know it's hard to tell much from the pic, even how the tank looks . The back of the tank is next to the wall. I'm 5'11" but still need a step ladder to reach the inside of the back glass to clean it.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Any updates, Jeff? Wondering how those Kessil LED's are working for you. Love to see some pics.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

It has been a while so here are a couple of pics.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

digging the tank man. sweet lights too, what kind are they?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

zenche said:


> digging the tank man. sweet lights too, what kind are they?


Thanks. The lights are Kessil A160we Tuna Suns.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Jeff5614 said:


> Thanks. The lights are Kessil A160we Tuna Suns.


Do you think Kessil's spectrum is good for our purposes?


----------



## pipelayer (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, great looking tank. I love the mossy branches and the microsword looks great in this tank. 

I have a very similar setup to this, running a 90 standard with 20 gal. sump, 2 Kessil 160WE at about the same height (both on goosenecks). 

I see you are running yours for about 9 hrs total, 6 at 75% intensity. 

I am running mine longer and higher intensity and have run into hair algae, did you start off high and lower? or did you start low and end up at 75%.

Also, if you dont mind me asking, what are your co2 readings and what are your dosage rates?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

CrazyCory said:


> Do you think Kessil's spectrum is good for our purposes?


Why would they not be? Plant growth is good and the appearance is better, IMO, than a lot T5HO's I've used in the past. There's a lot of talk about spectrum this and that, but plants aren't as picky about lights as people. Just have a look at the variety of lights that are used on the tanks in the journal forums of this and other sites. They all grow plants. Any problems with plant growth aren't spectrum related. Light related plant growth problems are either not enough light or too much light, not 4000K vs 6500K vs 10,000K vs 18,000K, etc. 

If you like the way your tank looks with light X, Y or Z then that's a good light for you. If your PAR level is adequate for your goals and you're having problems with growth or algae you need to look elsewhere than your light spectrum such as nutrient levels and distribution and tank maintenance.

Just my 2 cents. I'm sure some will disagree.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

pipelayer said:


> Wow, great looking tank. I love the mossy branches and the microsword looks great in this tank.
> 
> I have a very similar setup to this, running a 90 standard with 20 gal. sump, 2 Kessil 160WE at about the same height (both on goosenecks).
> 
> ...


I like the goosenecks, but have you seen the new rigid mounting arms? The height is adjustable and you can run the cords through the arms. I'm considering a pair but at $65 each they're not cheap. 

There's not a lot of microsword to be seen now just a patch or two peaking through here and there. The marsilea took off and spread like crazy, covering most of the Lilaeopsis. It's really nice and thick.

My light schedule has changed a bit since my original post. I originally started at 75% and have lowered my intensity since then for aesthetics. Between noon and 1:30pm intensity goes from 0 to 50%. It stays at 50% until 7:00pm. Between 7:00pm and 8:00pm it goes from 50% to 40%. It stays at 40% until 10:00pm. It then drops from 40% to 0 between 10:00pm and 11:00pm. So at the peak of the photoperiod I'm at 50% now and lights are on for a total of 11 hours.

I dose around 2ppm K, 1 ppm NO3 and 0.5 ppm PO4 daily. I toss in a couple of mls of Flourish Comp once or twice a week for micros.

I used to shoot for a 1 point pH drop by the time lights were on and maintained that 1 point drop throughout the photoperiod. I've not checked my pH in a long time though. I just pay attention to the plants and fish now. If they all look happy then it's good.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

This tank is looking awesome! Great work. Did you tie the moss onto the wood? Looks like the ferns are taking control again, but it looks great that way!


----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff5614 said:


> I like the goosenecks, but have you seen the new rigid mounting arms? The height is adjustable and you can run the cords through the arms. I'm considering a pair but at $65 each they're not cheap.


I just got the rigid mount. In my opinion they're definitely worth it. Way more adjustable. Height and front to back over the tank. I think it looks way cleaner and running the cords through them is nice. I just bought the extension for mine so I can mount the light to my stand and remove the tank clamp. You can see how it is now in my tank journal. The extension is supposed to get here today.


Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff5614 said:


> Why would they not be? Plant growth is good and the appearance is better, IMO, than a lot T5HO's I've used in the past. There's a lot of talk about spectrum this and that, but plants aren't as picky about lights as people. Just have a look at the variety of lights that are used on the tanks in the journal forums of this and other sites. They all grow plants. Any problems with plant growth aren't spectrum related. Light related plant growth problems are either not enough light or too much light, not 4000K vs 6500K vs 10,000K vs 18,000K, etc.
> 
> If you like the way your tank looks with light X, Y or Z then that's a good light for you. If your PAR level is adequate for your goals and you're having problems with growth or algae you need to look elsewhere than your light spectrum such as nutrient levels and distribution and tank maintenance.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I'm sure some will disagree.


I had finnex lights in the past and they were great. Recently upgraded to a new tank and a Kessil A360WE and I love the way the light looks and it's giving me great growth. I'll be sticking with Kessils for a while!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

bereninga said:


> This tank is looking awesome! Great work. Did you tie the moss onto the wood? Looks like the ferns are taking control again, but it looks great that way!


Yes, I did tie the moss on with cotton thread but it has attached itself. If I let it get too thick it does off underneath and starts to detach though.

I'm good with the size of the ferns now and actually trimming them on a regular basis so hopefully maintaining some control over them.



toybox22 said:


> I just got the rigid mount. In my opinion they're definitely worth it. Way more adjustable. Height and front to back over the tank. I think it looks way cleaner and running the cords through them is nice. I just bought the extension for mine so I can mount the light to my stand and remove the tank clamp. You can see how it is now in my tank journal. The extension is supposed to get here today.
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


I'll have a look but you're already causing my willpower to waiver just by your description .



toybox22 said:


> I had finnex lights in the past and they were great. Recently upgraded to a new tank and a Kessil A360WE and I love the way the light looks and it's giving me great growth. I'll be sticking with Kessils for a while!
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


They are nice lights. I really like the look of them.


----------



## pipelayer (Sep 24, 2013)

> I like the goosenecks, but have you seen the new rigid mounting arms?


I had not but I have now, and those look WAY better! Wish they had been available a few months ago. Now I may have to upgrade. 



> There's not a lot of microsword


Didnt look close enough I guess, well the marsilea looks great as well!




> My light schedule has changed a bit since my original post. I originally started at 75% and have lowered my intensity since then for aesthetics. Between noon and 1:30pm intensity goes from 0 to 50%. It stays at 50% until 7:00pm. Between 7:00pm and 8:00pm it goes from 50% to 40%. It stays at 40% until 10:00pm. It then drops from 40% to 0 between 10:00pm and 11:00pm. So at the peak of the photoperiod I'm at 50% now and lights are on for a total of 11 hours


.

Were you seeing any algae at 75% or was it entirely aesthetics? That does seem pretty low but you obviously have great growth! I turned mine down to 75% last night after seeing this and will let it sit for a while to check for improvement. I am constantly amazed at how bright the 100% actually is. 



> I dose around 2ppm K, 1 ppm NO3 and 0.5 ppm PO4 daily. I toss in a couple of mls of Flourish Comp once or twice a week for micros.


Very cool, thanks for the info, we seem to be around the same dosage rates. Looks like you have everything very well dialed in! CO2 is less of a concern for me as well, seems like you and I both have plenty of that. 

Thanks a lot for the info! Really nothing beats actual experience when it comes to dialing everything in. The fact that this set up is so similar has helped me tremendously! Good luck with it and I look forward to see it evolve!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

pipelayer said:


> ...Were you seeing any algae at 75% or was it entirely aesthetics?...


It was just for appearance. I like a not as bright look with the tank. It has more of an old forest look for lack of a better with the more pronounced shadowing, etc. 

This has been the most algae free tank I've had. There were a couple of weeks of diatoms during the first month which resolved on its own. I do have a very small tuft or two of BBA pop up on a piece of driftwood every month or so which just has to be picked off. I've had no visible green algae the entire time.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

One of my favorite views of the tank is from the top.


----------

